# Gag Reflex



## Snowball

Since getting pregnant I've noticed my gag reflex seems to have increased quite a bit. If I'm eating and I get a small amount of food stuck at the back of my mouth I'm reaching until it moves whereas before I'd just have swished it down with water. It is happening after nearly every meal now. A few times I have had to run to the loo because I thought I was going to be sick. It's got so bad the last couple of days that I have had to miss taking my Pregnacare a few times because as soon as I go to swallow it it makes me reach. Is this a form of sickness? Even thinking about something stuck at the back of my mouth is making me feel sick, it's horrible.


----------



## Vickie

OMG This is one of the worst things I've had so far during my pregnancy. With me though it happens most often when I brush my teeth. It's horrible!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

I'm gagging a lot as well at the minute. But it's even when i'm not eating anything. I've no idea whats going on but it's a horrible feeling.


----------



## clairebear

i do gag an awful lot to and also i seem to gag after i burp which is gross


----------



## horrorheart13

I got this ALL the time in my 1st trimester, especially when I brushed my teeth too. It's normal and extremely annoying. It went away alittle bit into my 2nd tri, but it still occasionally happens when I brush my teeth.


----------



## Jenny

Yup got this all the time in the first trimester and anything that I find disgusting also makes me gag lol. I still get it now once in awhile, like the other night I was helping my son brush his teeth and he swallowed it before I was able to tell him to spit lol and I couldn't stop gagging and had to get my hubby to come in and finish with him. Its terrible :dohh:


----------



## babe2ooo

yeah i know i get that all the time


----------



## PitBullMommy

Ugh, I had it in my first tri too. It was AWFUL. Even a bad smell could make me gag..not to mention brushing my teeth or kissing DH! It's pretty much gone away now, cept for in the early morning for some reason


----------



## Samantha675

I gagged all the time duringmy 1st trimester. Brushing my teeth, oh god, I got to where I really hated it. Thank goodness for listerine. It will pass though.


----------



## leeanne

What is with that gag reflex while brushing your teeth? I got that in all my pregnancies. 

Also, when I smell things that never bothered me before. Ex. my daughter loves popcorn and has to eat it every night. Now, oh, the smell! 

Or the smell of dog food when feeding my dog makes me gag too.


----------



## Tam

This is quit common in pregnancy hun, many people find it very hard to clean their teeth because of it. Just hang on in there! x


----------



## Gabi

I had it really bad as well. But now I've been spared.

Last weekend everything got alot worse. I couldn't keep anything down not even water. I was dehydrated, shaky, dizzy and starving. Yet I was still just bringing everything back up.

My gynie put me on medication for it. So no more morning sickness for me! Woohoo!! :happydance:

Ok so that was evil hehehehe. I know it's horrible when you want to be excited and all you're doing is fighting with your body to keep food down or you've got your head in the toilet lol. 
Here's to hoping it passes soon!!!


----------



## salmynka

<< Joining the gaggers, even an imaginary smell can make me gag, i think it's getting better though. Really wish cigarettes would make me gag :cry: Cat food is the worst so far and my chocolate milkshake that suddenly smelt like dog poo, that made me gag badly :cry:


----------



## Lauz_1601

isnt it strange I have been gagging alot too...and I work in a seafood restaurant....oh god some of the smells from the kitchen really make me wanna gag and I have to go in and out as quickly as possible!


----------



## Tilly

I always used to be sick whilst brushing my teeth during pregnancy, horrible feeling...


----------



## Ann-Marie

bless ya... just one of the many joys of pregnancy x


----------



## Tegans Mama

I had that really bad at first and my vits made me feel sick too.. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## punk_pig

My husband thought I was imagining it when I said this pregnancy had increased my gag reflex!!! Taking folic acid tablets is difficult - even though they are really small, oral sex is out of the question and cleaning my teeth is running the gauntlet...why does no-one mention these weird symptoms??


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

I had a bad gag reflex before I even got pregnant, so now its unbearable I gagged so much i burst a blood vessle in my eye.... Its horrible...


----------



## DefoMommy

I am having these same issues. i thought i was just odd. i gag all day long off and on. thinking about gagging, thinking about nausea, thinking about foods, brusing teeth, talking when I don't want to talk. i gag before i eat, after i eat, all the stinking time. sometimes the only thing stopping it is jolly ranchers or lemon drops. something candy that can be sucked on and keep my throat from drying out or getting gooey.

try candy. hope it helps your gagging too. i'll have horrible cavities but at least survive the rest of the first trimester.


----------



## Morgan1988

I gag constantly! The worst part is, if I happen to gag while I am eating, thats it, I'm done for that meal. But I literally gag all day long. People at work are starting to notice...


----------



## arpeters

I use to be able to gag 3 times before actually throwing up while brushing my teeth. lol. Now I gag once and it's over. I have a hard time brushing the back of my teeth and it's nearly impossible to brush my tongue. :(


----------



## starnicole

i gag if i hold my breath while blowing my nose- so bizarre, never happened before i was preggers.


----------



## catcatcat

Hehe i thought i was the only one gagging when brushing teeth. I have a serious gag problem i call it ms. I randomly gag whilst walking along the street. It happened in a garden ctr the other day. My friends baby was eating a scone and his runny nose was going in it. Oh shit gaggaggag sorry i'll shut up x


----------



## aliwnec10

Vickie said:


> OMG This is one of the worst things I've had so far during my pregnancy. With me though it happens most often when I brush my teeth. It's horrible!

My 1st pregnancy, the whole 1st trimester this happened to me when brushing my teeth. Most of the time, i'd end up vomiting in the sink. It was so gross. I hated brushing my teeth because of it. 

And note to self: i had to stop eating any snacks or junk after dinner time because if i ate something too close to bedtime/brushing my teeth... it came up. Pickles in the sink= NOT PRETTY!


----------



## jenn2282

glad to hear i'm not the only one. Sometimes it happens at random


----------

